# Bremse Einstellen (aber richtig!)



## Weltmeister (5. November 2009)

Prost Mahlzeit beisammen

jaaaa ich bin uncool, weil wegen bremse, aber das ist ja erstmal egal.
also erstmal zu meinem problem : 
1. Meine bremse ist seeehr laut, auch bei grade bzw geneigten bremsschuhen, hört sich an wie... öhm beim trial fahren die leute mit bitume auf den felgen
2. Ich wünsche mir (wie ich vorher schon mal ohne rotor hatte) ein kräftigeres "zurückziehen" des bremshebels, in die ursprungsstellung.

Mein Bremsapparat : 
Hebel: Odyssey Modulever Medium
Kabel Oben: Odyssey Modulever
Rotor : Snafu
Obere Gyro Aufnahme am Elementary vom Odyssey
Untere an diesen Winkel Stücken am Rahmen
Unteres Kabel : SST Kabel
Bremse : Odyssey Evo 2 (mit 1 Schwarzen und 1 Silbernen Feder, hoffe ist nicht Schlimm)

Dann noch etwas : wofür kann ich die Federn nach rechts und Links drehen? (steht ja + und - auf der bremse) weil wenn ich die auf " + " stelle , damit die bremse was von der felge weg kommt, verbiegt sich die feder und sieht schwer komisch aus, ist das normal?

Dann vielen dank schon mal für eure Hilfe 

Mfg Micha


----------



## RISE (5. November 2009)

Generelles Bremseneinstellen gibts im How to Thread. 

Bei lauten Geräuschen musst du gucken, ob evtl. die Bremsarme Spiel haben und durch Vibrationen irgendwelche Töne erzeugen.Bremssockel leicht einfetten ist auch immer ne gute Idee.  Ansonsten alles sauber machen. Manche Lösungsmittel, die man gerne mal auf die Bremsflanken gibt, sorgen auch für ordentliche Lautstärke. Wenn alles schön sauber und gut eingestellt ist, quietscht auch nicht viel. 

Zum Bremshebel: wenn alles richtig auf Spannung eingestellt ist an der Bremse, sollte der Hebel auch schnell wieder zurück in die Urspungsstellung. Beim Federn einstellen sollte sich nichts verbiegen. Du brauchst die auch nur soweit vorspannen, dass die Bremsarme nicht von alleine auf die Felge fallen. Bei meiner Magic Brake hat eine viertel Umdrehung gereicht. Falls es komisch oder verbogen aussieht, hast du möglicherweise in die falsche Richtung gedreht. 

Wie gesagt: alles sauber machen, auf Spannung einstellen, evtl. Stellschraube vom Rahmen/ Bremshebel etwas rausschrauben, Sockel fetten, Bremszug ölen und die Beläge penibel ausrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alliance-bmx (9. November 2009)

hi weltmeister, es hört sich so an, als hättest du die federn vertauscht! auf der bremse steht black bzw silver! passende feder einlegen und in angegebene richtung spannen! dann sollte die feder nicht komisch aussehen! dann schauen dass alle züge leicht laufen, gegebenenfalls ölen und ab dafür! 
behebt nicht das quitschen, aber sie federt schonmal zurück, sofern deine federn noch ok sind!
um das quitschen zu beseitigen musst du mit der bremsklotzeinstellung rumprobieren! etwas keilig schadet nie, so dass er beim bremsen gerade gezogen wird!
viel erfolg


----------



## Weltmeister (12. November 2009)

danke aliance, dein tipp war es  die federn sind für die unterschiedlichen seiten, habe ich beim genaueren betrachten festgestellt, nun sieht alles in ordnung aus.
aber das quitschen habe ich nicht weg bekommen, habe in die zulaufrichtung der felge ein 10 cent stück, und in die weglaufende ein 5 cent stück geklemmt, womit ich ja einen kleinen keil erreichen sollte, problem besteht jedoch weiterhin :/ ob es an den bremsbelägen liegen kann? hab so durchsichtige trialbeläge


----------



## alliance-bmx (13. November 2009)

ja, die durchsichtigen neigen sehr stark zum quitschen, es geht aber auch ohne, is aber super viel fummelei! versuchs nochmal mit anschleifen der bremsklötze und reinigen der felge (bremsenreiniger, waschbenzin, terpentinersatz etc.) wenn das nix hilft musst du nochmal den winkel ändern und einfach rumprobieren! 
check mal ob die bremse auf den sockeln wackelt! wenn das der fall ist brauchst du ne neue bremse, denn in diesem fall bekommt man das quitschen auf keinen fall weg! das wackeln der bremse verursacht dann nähmlich ein "schwimmen" der klötze auf der felge und das erzeugt das geräusch!


----------



## Weltmeister (26. November 2009)

also nen bisschen "wackeln" sie, jedoch halt sehr wenig, würde fasst sogar behaupten ist noch in der toleranz, nen bissl müssen die sich ja auch bewegen können  
ist ja keine presspassung

ich werde mal neue beläge testen. wieder durchsichtige? oder lieber rote koolstops? hab noch breite rote koolstops hier, aber die sind sehr,seehr breit. und bremsleistung = 0. felge mit waschbenzin naja, ich hab so schwarze schmieren drauf (also ist eine odyssey hazard ltd edition in teal, denk mal gepulvert?!) und dieb ekomm ich mit nix weg, waschbenzin, nagellack, fingernagel...


----------



## RISE (26. November 2009)

Sandpapier?


----------



## Weltmeister (27. November 2009)

aua aua, so viel sollte nicht runter 
vielleicht kann man in meinem album sehen, was ich meine. scheint irgend ein schmier zu sein, oder evtl geschmolzener kunststoff?


----------



## RISE (28. November 2009)

Du sollst natürlich auch nicht zentimeterweise den Belag runterschleifen. 
Eher mit feinem Sandpapier ein bisschen aufrauhen. Hatte an meinen grauen Belägen von der Magic Brake auch mal solche Rückstände und die ließen sich so wunderbar entfernen. Hinterher nochmal entfetten und dann könnts gehen.


----------



## alliance-bmx (30. November 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Du sollst natürlich auch nicht zentimeterweise den Belag runterschleifen.
> Eher mit feinem Sandpapier ein bisschen aufrauhen. Hatte an meinen grauen Belägen von der Magic Brake auch mal solche Rückstände und die ließen sich so wunderbar entfernen. Hinterher nochmal entfetten und dann könnts gehen.


der belag ist aber auf der felge, nicht den belägen! also bitte kein sandpapier! das zeug wird da wohl auf ewig bleiben! 
andere bremsbeläge werden dein quitschen nicht beseitigen, sofern sie durchsichtig sind! mit anderen belägen wirst du auf der felge wiederum keine bremswirkung erzielen! ich hab das wuitschen auch grad bei meinem model C und krieg es nicht weg! hab schon alles versucht! falls ich noch ne lösung finde schreib ich sie hier.


----------

